# Strikeforce: Miesha Tate vs Ronda Rousey



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn momentum VS experience.......


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn these odds. Very disrespectful to the Champ.

then again....













200k on Rowdy


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

All in on the Rowdy one:hug:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Staredown was awesome, they can't wait. Going to be a hell of a show. And not as one sided as most Strikeforce main card fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Why are the odds so heavily favoring Ronda, i was hoping to make millions off of her.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Referee Mark Matheny calls this women's bantamweight title fight. Tate closes the distance and unloads punches. A few of which catch Rousey. But Rousey immediately tosses her to the mat and lands in side control. Rousey stands and throws a few punches before returning to side control. Rousey grabs an arm and Tate rolls to defends. Rousey can't finish it, and Tate escapes. Tate on top now and lets go a few punches before taking Rousey's back and dragging things down again. Rousey struggling to free herself by working Tate's legs. Rousey stands up, but Miesha still has her back. Rousey slams them to the mat, and Tate is still there. Rousey finally frees herself and wings down a punch. Rousey kicks the legs and Tate drives forward. Rousey gets her in a headlock and the two contort oddly before Rousey escapes. They're in open range. Tate with a kick. Tate lands punches. Rousey ties her up and executes a textbook Judo throw. Rousey working for side mount. Rousey gets the back, flattens out Tate and pounds away before grabbing an arm. Rousey extends it again, and it looks uncomfortably bent for Tate. Tate finally taps, and it looks like her arm is broken. There's a new women's bantamweight champion. Sensational back and forth fight.
> Ronda Rousey def. Miesha Tate via submission (armbar) - Round 1, 4:27


http://mmajunkie.com/news/27685/strikeforce-tate-vs-rousey-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If only I'd had more credits to wager. Kanto bet 100 for the love of christ. Derp:thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats another arm on Rousey's trophy wall!!


----------

